# Laparoscopic Repair of Perforated Duodenal Ulcer



## aguelfi (Mar 5, 2009)

I am looking at 43840 for this procedure, but I'm not sure if this is for an open repair or lap.  Does anyone know or does anyone have a different code for this?  Thanks!


----------

